
Have a Private Email Account - dawkins
https://sivers.org/pe
======
andyreed
How do you shop on the internet?

I like this idea and am working actively to manage my engagement with the
internet. This seems like a partial solution - it addresses the correspondence
aspect of email, but not the business.

Do you use your “personal” email for shopping?

For your Apple/Google ID?

What about applying for a job?

If you then use a second email for those non-personal functions, then what it
would seem that you would check email just as frequently and that your
transaction email would result in an online profile for ads/privacy just the
same.

How do you manage non-personal correspondence?

------
andrerm
Be aware of Australian's Assistance and Access Bill 2018.

------
sigio
Even better... _host_ your own e-mail server

